# ***OFFICIAL*** 2013 VIPFFL Draft Thread



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Welcome to the 2013 V.I.P Fantasy Fight League Draft!!! We will begin at 12:00 PM Eastern Time with Pipe! When it is noon, this thread will open and the draft will be underway. Remember, you have 8 hours to make your pick and if you do not make it in time, you will be skipped for that round. You will be able to make up that pick at the end of the round. Multiple skips and we have to remove you for the sake of the league members.​ 
Myself as well as other staff members will be around managing the draft. A fighter can only be chosen ONE time and we will update the main post with the fighters that have been chosen. We will also try and let you know when it is your turn as soon as possible.​
Please take a look at the scoring criteria as well. - http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-fantasy-fight-league-ffl/108201-ffl-scoring.html -
Please also keep an eye on the FFL Questions/Announcements thread.


*-Round 1-*
*1.) Pipe - Ronda Rousey
2.) Term - Jon Jones
3.) HitOrGetHit - Anderson Silva
4.) Toxic - Georges St. Pierre
5.) Hixxy - Demetrious "Mighty Mouse" Johnson
6.) Intermission- Jose Aldo
7.) Ruckus - Renan Barao
8.) ClydebankBlitz - Alistair Overeem
9.) DragonStriker - Skipped
10.) TheLyotoLegion - Vitor Belfort
11.) Killz - Rory Macdonald
12.) boatoar - Glover Texeira
13.) Andrus - Benson Henderson
14.) UFC_OWNS - Anthony Pettis 
15.) luckbox - Cain Valasquez
16.) LizaG - Junior Dos Santos 
17.) Hexabob69 - Daniel Cormier 
18.) OUSOONERSOU - Jonny Hendricks 
19.) K R Y - Frankie Edgar
20.) El Bresko - Gray Maynard*

*-Round 2-*
*21.) El Bresko - Nate Diaz
22.) K R Y - Lyoto Machida
23.) OUSOONEROU - Nick Diaz
24.) Hexabob69 - Eduardo Dantas
25.) LizaG - Rick Hawn
26.) luckbox - Rashad Evans
27.) UFC_OWNS - Josh Barnett
28.) Andrus - Alexander Gustafsson
29.) boatoar - Erick Silva
30.) Killz - Joe Lauzon
31.) TheLyotoLegion - King Mo Lawal
32.) DragonStriker - Skipped
33.) ClydebankBlitz - Gunnar Nelson
34.) Ruckus - John Dodson
35.) Intermission Michael McDonald
36.) Hixxy - Nate Marquardt
37.) Toxic - Pat Curran
38.) HitOrGetHit - Ronaldo "Jacare" Souza
39.) Term - "Korean Zombie" Chan Sung Jung
40.) Pipe - Fabricio Werdum*

*-Round 3-*
*41.) Pipe - Renato "Babalu" Sobral
42.) Term - Chad Mendes
43.) HitOrGeHit - Demian Maia
44.) Toxic - Sara McMann
45.) Hixxy - Hector Lombard
46.) Intermission - John Makdessi
47.) Ruckus - Michael Chandler
48.) ClydebankBlitz - Rustam Khabilov
49.) DragonStriker - Skipped
50.) TheLyotoLegion - Ryan Bader
51.) Killz - Donald Cerrone
52.) boatoar - Gegard Mousasi
53.) Andrus - Urijah Faber
54.) UFC_OWNS - Jamie Varner
55.) luckbox - Dan Henderson
56.) LizaG - Jon Fitch
57.) Hexabob69 - Khabib Nurmagomedov
58.) OUSOONEROU - Douglas Lima
59.) K R Y - Gilbert Melendez
60.) El Bresko - Edson Barboza*

*-Round 4-*
*61.) El Bresko - Alexander Shlemenko
62.) K R Y - Ian McCall
63.) OUSOONEROU - Eddie Alverez
64.) Hexabob69 - Stephan Struve
65.) LizaG - Marloes Coenen
66.) luckbox - Chael Sonnen
67.) UFC_OWNS - Carlos Condit
68.) Andrus - Diego Sanchez
69.) boatoar - Lavar Johnson
70.) Killz - Ross Pearson
71.) TheLyotoLegion - Josh Koschek
72.) DragonStriker - Skippped
73.) ClydebankBlitz - Tim Means
74.) Ruckus - Joe Warren
75.) Intermission- Dominick Cruz
76.) Hixxy - Michael Bisping
77.) Toxic- Patricio Freire
78.) HitOrGetHit Dong Hyun Kim
79.) Term - Phil Davis
80.) Pipe* *Eric Koch*

*-Round 5-*
*81.) Pipe - Alexander Sarnovsky
82.) Term - Myles Jury
83.) HitOrGetHit - Roy Nelson
84.) Toxic - Guillame Delorenzi
85.) Hixxy - Jimi Manuwa
86.) Intermission - Dustin Porier
87.) Ruckus - Ryan Jimmo
88.) ClydebankBlitz - Che Mills
89.) DragonStriker - Skipped
90.) TheLyotoLegion - Joseph Benavidez
91.) Killz - Dan Hardy
92.) boatoar - Cub Swanson
93.) Andrus - Alex Caceres
94.) UFC_OWNS - Azamat Gashimov
95.) luckbox - Brian Stann
96.) LizaG - Jessica Eye
97.) Hexabob69 - Shawn Bunch
98.) OUSOONERSOU - Rafael do Anjos
99.) K R Y - Chris Weidman
100.) El Bresko - Erik Perez*


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Pipe is on the clock as of 12:00pm EST.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

As im unable to pick Rob Emerson my first pick will be *Rowdy Ronda Rousey *

:thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Term is on the clock.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

I will go with Jon "Bones" Jones.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I will take Anderson Silva. Toxic is up.

EDIT: Toxic is offline. According to his list, he will be taking Georges St. Pierre.

Hixxy is up (12:42pm EST)


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Two of my winning 2012 team gone already..

I'll take Mighty Mouse.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Intermission is up!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

First 5 light it up in no time wonder who drops the ball


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Definitely off to a good start.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm standing by anyways. If it comes to it, I'll have Overeem, Barao then Aldo. Have to get one of them I guess . Should be here though.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Ive shot inter a message on Twitter.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know Clyde.



Killz said:


> Ive shot inter a message on Twitter.


I sent him a PM as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Twitter for the win.

I'll take Aldo.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Ruckus on the clock.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Ruckas is now on the clock!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

beat you Killz booh yeah.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

You are just too quick... always! 


Ruckas didnt send a list.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

He has been on today so I imagine he is watching periodically.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Knowing my luck, this is the one that'll take a while lol


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Knowing my luck, this is the one that'll take a while lol


You must of picked up your luck the same place as Killz, :thumb02:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

You hit up the brothels aswell Killz? Good man!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> You hit up the brothels aswell Killz? Good man!


He got his luck at the same place not syphalis :confused05:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

luck... syphalis... whats the difference?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Lady Luck gave me syphalis tbh.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

And this waiting here is why you guys should all have lists sent in.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I keep checking in with my phone but I do have a list sent as well just in case I'm not around on my turn.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

What do we have 4 more hours to wait,


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Toxic said:


> What do we have 4 more hours to wait,


Yep


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Syphilis aint looking so bad now.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

About 2 hours left and then we move on.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i have my pick in mind


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

About an hour and fifteen minutes and Ruckus will be skipped.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Come on Ruckus what happened to the list!?

I wish I wasn't last  

Atleast I get two picks in a row.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

El Bresko said:


> Come on Ruckus what happened to the list!?
> 
> I wish I wasn't last
> 
> Atleast I get two picks in a row.


Well not if Ruckus gets skipped. Then his makeup pick is after yours. I was the last pick last year and when it got to me I had to wait for two or three people to make up their pick before I got my first pick of the 2nd round.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

30 minutes. Everyone also remember, your turn starts as soon as the person before you makes their pick. That means even if a staff member isn't online to record their pick or send a PM, you are still on the clock.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

so Hit do you only refer to the lists after the time limit has been reached?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

....The fun is in the waiting.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

El Bresko said:


> so Hit do you only refer to the lists after the time limit has been reached?


I didn't receive a list from Ruckus. 

But to answer your question no. I use the list if the person isn't online when their pick comes up.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Ruckus is skipped. Clyde is up!


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Alistar Overeem


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I'm standing by anyways. If it comes to it, I'll have Overeem, Barao then Aldo. Have to get one of them I guess . Should be here though.


Clyde takes Overeem. DragonStriker is up.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

This will move quickly assuming most people sent in lists. Who did DragonStriker have?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

El Bresko said:


> This will move quickly assuming most people sent in lists. Who did DragonStriker have?


No list from DragonStriker.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Figures lol


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

anddddddddddd we're back to a stalemate


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Sorry for the delay boys.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

may as well give ruckus his pick now that he's here


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I will allow Ruckus to have his pick since he was barely late and there were some confusion in the messages.

*From this point on, the 8 hour window is final. It does not start when you receive messages from staff, your time window starts when the person before you makes their pick.*

Please if you think there is any chance you will not be on, send a list of fighters.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Where you at dragonstriker? Where you at breh?!?!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Ruckus took Renan Barao. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Thank you brother!!!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm off for the night. 

Any staff member can push this along but everyone please keep in mind that even if they don't, it is still up to you all to make your picks inside of the time limits.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Well if we can at least stay on a pace of 8 picks every 12 hours we should finish well before any events this year.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

I sent a list of my top 6. If my pick is next in line and I change my mind, I'll post in here to advise you to disregard  I sent the list to "administrator" - I made the assumption that covers all of you, and that there's not some old mod that I've never seen named that (that'll never see my picks), and I don't mean adminmma


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

DragonStriker is on the clock!

He has 3 hours of the 8 hour time limit remaining.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I say cut the limit down to a hour because it takes too long, lyoto,me,killz,boatroar could have all made our picks easy by now


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> I say cut the limit down to a hour because it takes too long, lyoto,me,killz,boatroar could have all made our picks easy by now


Unfortunately, that isnt going to happen.

If everyone sent lists then the draft would probably go by in a day or 2 at the very most.

So PLEASE, if you havent already, send a list to one of the staff members 


Even the staff have sent lists.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I sent my list already, we're gonna miss events if we continue at this rate


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> I sent my list already, we're gonna miss events if we continue at this rate


Relax Brah! We'll get done in time.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

im a stresser mang


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> im a stresser mang


I had noticed. Now just sit back and relax.


Dragon is a UK guy (i think) so he's probably been asleep through his whole turn. Hopefully he'll rock up soon and make his pick.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

so Dragon has 1 hour remaining as Ruckus' pick was due to end earlier? The whole draft shouldn't be delayed because Ruckus came in a little bit after his deadline.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

that wasnt a problem after the time expired it didnt matter if he gave his pick or not and dragonstriker is in the same position as ruckus but striker hasn't been on for a day or 2 i think


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah so 30 minutes until Dragon is skipped, I don't want to be offline when my pick comes around, the top name on my list probably isn't the best guy I could get at the moment.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

You are indeed correct.

Dragon has 20 minutes.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Alright, DragonStriker is skipped, LL who you got?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Dragon Skipped

Lyoto takes Vitor

I take Rory Mac

Boatoar is now on the clock.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm gonna go to bed soon so just incase the draft rolls to me before I get up i've sent a revised list to Killz.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

boatoar said:


> I sent a list of my top 6. If my pick is next in line and I change my mind, I'll post in here to advise you to disregard  I sent the list to "administrator" - I made the assumption that covers all of you, and that there's not some old mod that I've never seen named that (that'll never see my picks), and I don't mean adminmma


No, Administrator is the VS maintenance guys its a full access acount used to make corrections on the board. ,


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Guys... FYI



Killz said:


> For all entrants:
> *IF YOU ARE SENDING A LIST YOU ARE BEST OFF SENDING IT TO EITHER ME, HITORGETHIT, BUDHISTEN, RAUNO, HAMMERLOCK, LIFEBEZ, DUDEABIDES OR TOXIC.
> 
> OTHER STAFF MEMBERS MAY BE ONLINE TO MAKE YOUR PICKS FOR YOU OR PUT FORWARD YOUR LISTS BUT COULD POTENTIALLY BE OFFLINE FOR A FEW DAYS... THUS, YOU MISS YOUR SLOT!*


Please take the time to make a list as it really speeds things up.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I was hoping by the time I got to work today it would be a little closer to my name. I made a list but I would really like to be here to make my picks live.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^Yeah man I stayed up to like 6am just to do this...and because I couldnt sleep...but lets pretend I'm much more committed! CLYDE FOR MOD!


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> ^Yeah man I stayed up to like 6am just to do this...and because I couldnt sleep...but lets pretend I'm much more committed! CLYDE FOR MOD!


lol yeah I kept following on my phone all day yesterday but it stalled out.

I support the Clyde for Mod movement!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

If I was mod, I'd give everyone credits...and chocolate...and I'd make sure The Walking Dead had a new episode on every week! I promise to deliver on these promises.

-This ad was sponsored by the 'screw everyone, power abuse time' foundation


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> If I was mod, I'd give everyone credits...and chocolate...and I'd make sure The Walking Dead had a new episode on every week! I promise to deliver on these promises.
> 
> -This ad was sponsored by the 'screw everyone, power abuse time' foundation


If I was a mod, the first thing i'd do is ban you... oh wait... :bye02:


:thumb02:




EDIT: Boatoar, still on the clock.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Killz said:


> If I was a mod, the first thing i'd do is ban you... oh wait... :bye02:
> 
> 
> :thumb02:
> ...


*Pushes back TWD release date*


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

So am I reading it correctly that the guy currently on the clock sent his list to the wrong place?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Yes, pretty much. He sent it to an account that none of the regular active staff can access.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

'Last Activity: 08-15-2007'

:laugh: SO CLOSE.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

To whom?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

'Administrator'

It's the VS main Admin account along with Adminmma. It's a 'forum wide' account I believe (as in every single VS forum, not just MMAF) but doesn't exactly get used...ever


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Killz said:


> Yes, pretty much. He sent it to an account that none of the regular active staff can access.


That's what I thought. Unfortunate, he probably has no idea he is holding up the draft. I'm crossing my fingers and hoping that I might get to pick before I get off work today, but that is about 6.5 hours away so I doubt it.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Why wasn't adminmma on the nominations for Nicest Member? He's always sending me credits.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Why wasn't adminmma on the nominations for Nicest Member? He's always sending me credits.


It just gets sent through that account when someone donates to you.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> It just gets sent through that account when someone donates to you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


...and the joke is dead.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> ...and the joke is dead.


It's kind of a toss up when it's just text lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> If I was mod, I'd give everyone credits...and chocolate...and I'd make sure *The Walking Dead* had a new episode on every week! I promise to deliver on these promises.
> 
> -This ad was sponsored by the 'screw everyone, power abuse time' foundation


If you could get this done I would support you; after all if the new shit Charlie Sheen gets 90 episodes, this surly is possible.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

About 3 hours left.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Looks like we will have to wait the full time. Quick make a vBookie thread on the current odds. 30:1 he won't make it.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Where you at breh?


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

How close are we to reaching the limit now? Close enough to say "close enough" and move on?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

36 minutes.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone who misses their go should automatically get James McSweeny..


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

hixxy said:


> Anyone who misses their go should automatically get James McSweeny..


That's cruel. Give them Leonard Garcia instead. He is on a real hot streak right now...


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

11 picks in 24 hours, we are cooking now.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

That would surely be a motivator.

Somewhat good news though. Other than Owns and Luckbox we have a list for everyone else left in this round.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> 36 minutes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


Motion to skip the last 30 min and keep this party going!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Boatoar is skipped.

Andrus takes Ben Henderson.

UFC_OWNS is on the clock


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Boatoar is skipped.
> 
> *Andrus takes Ben Henderson.*
> 
> ...


I would have thought he would be picked in the first 3 or 4.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Scratch that. oWNS did have a list. He will take Anthony Pettis.

Luckbox is up.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I don't think Ben Henderson will fight that much this year which is why I didnnt pick him. He'll probably fight Pettis/Cerrone in the middle of the summer and it will all depend on if Gilbert Melendez is coming over or not. That shit always gets delays. Overeem is almost guarenteed a win by knockout, followed by a main eventing title shot which he has a decent chance in. Best pick is Ronda though imo.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I don't think Ben Henderson will fight that much this year which is why I didnnt pick him. He'll probably fight Pettis/Cerrone in the middle of the summer and it will all depend on if Gilbert Melendez is coming over or not. That shit always gets delays. Overeem is almost guarenteed a win by knockout, followed by a main eventing title shot which he has a decent chance in. *Best pick is Ronda though imo*.


I disagree. I doubt she fights more then twice this year. It's new territory for the UFC and they don't have many options for Ronda right now. I think it will take time to develop and she won't be too active as a fighter this year. Just my opinion.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> I disagree. I doubt she fights more then twice this year. It's new territory for the UFC and they don't have many options for Ronda right now. I think it will take time to develop and she won't be too active as a fighter this year. Just my opinion.


Kind of the way I felt about it also.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

We have the next 10 picks covered after Luckbox picks. :thumbsup:


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> We have the next 10 picks covered after Luckbox picks. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


Then we go back to the two skipped guys right?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Then it is back to Luckbox who is on the clock now.

The other two should be fine after this round.Ruckus sent a list and Boatoar just sent his to the incorrect account. Should all be cleared up by round 2.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Then it is back to Luckbox who is on the clock now.
> 
> The other two should be fine after this round.Ruckus sent a list and Boatoar just sent his to the incorrect account. Should all be cleared up by round 2.
> 
> ...


Boatoar and Ruckus skipped picks will be after El Bresko's last pick of this round correct? At least that is how it was done last year.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

My #1 guy on my list is still out there waiting for me. But I'll have to send a revised list if my turn doesn't come around before I get off in 2.5 hours.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

At the end of this round I'll send in a revised list aswell, just incase.

I'd say Dana, for 2012, will import wimen in to fight Ronda. I'd say she fights at minimum 3 times this year, easily defeating everyone by submission in championship fights. She won't main event a lot but she's at minumum guarenteed one.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> At the end of this round I'll send in a revised list aswell, just incase.
> 
> I'd say Dana, for 2012, will import wimen in to fight Ronda. I'd say she fights at minimum 3 times this year, easily defeating everyone by submission in championship fights. She won't main event a lot but she's at minumum guarenteed one.


When Ronda was up and coming she fought 4 times her first year. But it gets thinner at the top and she slowed down to just 2 fights last year. It's just harder to get fights at the top and right now it doesn't appear that fighters are lining up to face Ronda. For her challengers they really have to take a close look and see if that makes sense for them long term. A combo of that and the division being brand spanking new in the UFC just make it difficult for me to see her fighting too often in 2013. She is only 25 so they aren't rushing anything. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> When Ronda was up and coming she fought 4 times her first year. But it gets thinner at the top and she slowed down to just 2 fights last year. It's just harder to get fights at the top and right now it doesn't appear that fighters are lining up to face Ronda. For her challengers they really have to take a close look and see if that makes sense for them long term. A combo of that and the division being brand spanking new in the UFC just make it difficult for me to see her fighting too often in 2013. She is only 25 so they aren't rushing anything. Just my 2 cents.


I think they are going to throw nobody opponents in, because lets face it they ALL suck, and tell us they are great challengers to Ronda. She armbars them and people keep watching until Dana finally forced Cyborg to fight. I'd say we'll see 3 this year wil it slowing down from then on. They want to hit the ground running after all.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Cain.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I think they are going to throw nobody opponents in, because lets face it *they ALL suck*, and tell us they are great challengers to Ronda. She armbars them and people keep watching until Dana finally forced Cyborg to fight. I'd say we'll see 3 this year wil it slowing down from then on. They want to hit the ground running after all.


I disagree! 135 has some quality fighters, I would not be quick to dismiss them. I think the UFC is looking forward to the potential Budd fight so they can promote the Undefeated Olympic wrestler vs Undefeated Olypmic Judo fighter.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Hendricks!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Liza takes JDS and hex takes Cormier.

Ousoonersou you're up


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Killz said:


> Liza takes JDS and hex takes Cormier.
> 
> Ousoonersou you're up


Fellow Oklahoman, Johny "Big Rigg" Hendricks!!!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> I disagree! 135 has some quality fighters, I would not be quick to dismiss them. I think the UFC is looking forward to the potential Budd fight so they can promote the Undefeated Olympic wrestler vs Undefeated Olypmic Judo fighter.


Meh, they are chicks and they arent Ronda/Cyborg. Both tap/KO all others.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Ok, check the first post for who has gone. We are now back to DragonStriker I think.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Meh, they are chicks and they arent Ronda/Cyborg. Both tap/KO all others.


I disagree. I don't think the gap is that wide. Ronda is riding high right now but one clean punch can change everything. Eventually that cocky bitch will get caught.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Ok dudes, can you take the WMMA discussion elsewhere please?


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Killz said:


> Ok dudes, can you take the WMMA discussion elsewhere please?


Yes sir, sorry about that.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Man, the top picks fairly disappear goddamn quick don't they? My list is almost up already haha.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Yep, everyone should check their lists as some people won't have many picks left (K R Y).


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I got people on my list you have never even seen before!(elitist joke)


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

El Bresko gets Nate Diaz
K R Y gets Lyoto Machida
Sooner gets Nick Diaz

Hexabob is up!


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> El Bresko gets Nate Diaz
> K R Y gets Lyoto Machida
> *Sooner gets Nick Diaz*
> 
> Hexabob is up!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Hexabob went offline so he will take Eduardo Dantas, Liza will take Rick Hawn. Luckbox is on the clock.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Hexabob went offline so he will take Eduardo Dantas, *Liza will take Rick Hawn*. Luckbox is on the clock.


Nooooooooo! Rick Hawn this early?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Nooooooooo! Rick Hawn this early?


He's going to lose his first fight of the year. That's why I chose Nate and not Nick because Nate isn't making a title run at the moment, his opponents will be slightly easier than Nick's.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

El Bresko said:


> He's going to lose his first fight of the year. That's why I chose Nate and not Nick because Nate isn't making a title run at the moment, his opponents will be slightly easier than Nick's.


I think Hawn vs Chandler will be FOTY canidate and better then Alvarez vs Chandler. Hawn can very well win that fight with the power in his hands and his great TDD with his judo background. I chose Nick over Nate because not only is he already scheduled to fight this year while Nate will have to recover. I think win or lose vs GSP he will make up for lost time from the suspension and fight 3 times this year.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't know if this is possible or not. But I would like to have my window set at 15 min whether I'm online or not. From the time I'm on the clock give me 15 min to make my pick. Then either take it from my list or skip me(if list is empty) if I don't respond. Is that possible?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> I don't know if this is possible or not. But I would like to have my window set at 15 min whether I'm online or not. From the time I'm on the clock give me 15 min to make my pick. Then either take it from my list or skip me(if list is empty) if I don't respond. Is that possible?


That's fine.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

What fighters are available? Is it just UFC, SF and Bellator? I'd choose MVP at some point but I'm not sure how active they'll have him fighting in Bellator as opposed to SFL.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> That's fine.


Thank you. If I could rep you again right now I would. You da man!


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> What fighters are available? Is it just UFC, SF and Bellator? I'd choose MVP at some point but I'm not sure how active they'll have him fighting in Bellator as opposed to SFL.


I have a fighter on my list that isn't Zuffa(SF is over this month) or Bellator. No one said anything so me about it so I'm assuming it's open. But MVP is with Bellator now anyways.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

It is in the scoring thread and the announcement thread.

Only fighters under contract with UFC, SF, DREAM and Bellator will count and they have to be fighting in one of those promotions to receive points.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

EDIT: Alright thanks HOGH (You're initial sounds like hoe...this is fact).


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> EDIT: Alright thanks HOGH (You're initial sounds like hoe...this is fact).


I am what I am. :thumb02:


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> It is in the scoring thread and the announcement thread.
> 
> Only fighters under contract with UFC, SF, DREAM and Bellator will count and they have to be fighting in one of those promotions to receive points.


Can we talk about replacing DREAM with OneFC? Since DREAM is dead and OneFC is now the biggest organization in Asia and has many of the DREAM fighters on roster.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Can we talk about replacing DREAM with OneFC? Since DREAM is dead and OneFC is now the biggest organization in Asia and has many of the DREAM fighters on roster.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Rashad.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Can we talk about replacing DREAM with OneFC? Since DREAM is dead and OneFC is now the biggest organization in Asia and has many of the DREAM fighters on roster.


I honestly don't believe OneFC is even close to the level yet were it should count. Hopefully by next year they can elevate themselves to that point but honestly even Dream was stretching it at times.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

****, I completely forgot Rashad was fighting Lil' Nog, talk about a steal.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Another stall point. I thought I might get to make another pick before bed, or at least be close enough that I could send a short list. Don't think it will make it to me before I get up now.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

why isn't the thread moving forward luckbox already made his pick


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

It's your choice Owns!


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> why isn't the thread moving forward luckbox already made his pick


Cause we are waiting on you?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I already sent in my lista day ago, I picked overeem 2nd but hes already picked so my next pick was cormier, I assumed someone would use my list to put it up there. Also luckboxs rashad pick isn't on the first page


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> I already sent in my lista day ago, I picked overeem 2nd but hes already picked so my next pick was cormier, I assumed someone would use my list to put it up there. Also luckboxs rashad pick isn't on the first page


It becomes your pick when the guy infront of you picks or runs out of time, you don't need to be told or see it on the main page.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Cormier has been taken homie


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

oh alright then, ok well my pick is still cormier, hitorgethit has my list


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

god damn it hexabob, fine ill take josh barnett


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Boartor is back on the clock.

OWNs you were just complaining so I went to your list, oh well I will go change it.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Boartor is back on the clock.


I don't want bibiano on my list anymore can you change it to josh barnett, bibiano will have all his fights in one so they wont count for me


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Andrus is up, did he send a list?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

copy just remember you list is all gone,


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

alright thats ok, 2 of my picks were taken off that list anyways and I took bibiano off myself too


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

so boatoar has 8 hours, if he comes online does he get two picks to make up for r1?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Done my revised list, who'ma sending to?


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Was anyone ever able to let Boatoar know he sent his list to the wrong place?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Done my revised list, who'ma sending to?


Send it to me right away and I'll get it looked after


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Term said:


> Was anyone ever able to let Boatoar know he sent his list to the wrong place?


Not sure he has been online but no reply


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

El Bresko said:


> so boatoar has 8 hours, if he comes online does he get two picks to make up for r1?


I think it's fair in this case because he did try and send a list


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I think it's fair in this case because he did try and send a list
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


Well according to the rules in the beginning of this thread He and Dragonstriker were supposed to get a chance to pick after the end of round 1.



> Remember, you have 8 hours to make your pick and if you do not make it in time, you will be skipped for that round. You will be able to make up that pick at the end of the round.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Term said:


> Well according to the rules in the beginning of this thread He and Dragonstriker were supposed to get a chance to pick after the end of round 1.


they weren't online, we can't be expected to wait a possibe 16 hours each round for every player.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

El Bresko said:


> they weren't online, we can't be expected to wait a possibe 16 hours each round for every player.


This in the opening round when you get to the end and somebody has not logged in and made single pick or acknowledged that they missed it we tend to suspect they forgot about it because it happens every year and just holds up the show.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Really sorry guys, I didn't think no one would have had access to the admin acct. Duly noted for the future. I'll take Teixeira and ****.

Ugh, there's another guy I want to take ahead of ****, but I'm not sure when he'll fight next. Just announced injured. Could be back on a card in 2 months or out 10 months. Makes it tough.

Meh, I'm taking *Erick Silva*. Scratch ****. 

Haha, that looks silly with his name omitted. Maybe I'll get him in round 3 now; however 

Teixeira and Silva will dominate. Maybe Silva/Kampmann next.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

All my picks are getting snatched up, should have jumped on Rashad when I had the chance but I think Nate is going to have a strong year but no title shot and I think Maynard has the best chance to beat Bendo. Erick was a good choice too but do we know the full details of his injury yet? Could be a big gamble.

okay so Killz is up, then LL. Those two should go pretty quick, not sure about DragonStriker though, hope he gets here in time.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Yes, I'm nervous about how bad the injury could be. I'm a born degenerate, though. Hopefully I get him for 2 fights this year, 3 would be outstanding. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm just literally nipping in here as I step out the door to go to work but I'll take Joe Lauzon.

(iPad wont let me update the op for some reason)


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

good timing and even better choice, Lauzon falling back down the rankings means he will once again wreak havoc on the midrange guys.

so LL is up, he's not online, Dude or KRY should be able to see his list though.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I dropped Silva way down my list cause of the injury. Big risk. Getting hard as hell to make choices already haha


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I dropped Silva way down my list cause of the injury. Big risk. Getting hard as hell to make choices already haha


There are two men in Team CB who would be excellent choices IMO.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

LyotoLegion took King Mo


We are now back with DragonStriker. (He is on the clock although Im checking on what we are doing as he still hasnt been online since he missed his first pick)


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Dragon is Skipped.

Clyde, you are up buddy.

Edit: Clyde was off line so he takes Chris Weidman from his list.

Ruckas is on the clock and I dont have a list for him.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Ruckus takes John Dodson.

Intermission is on the clock.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Killz said:


> *LyotoLegion took King Mo*
> 
> 
> We are now back with DragonStriker. (He is on the clock although Im checking on what we are doing as he still hasnt been online since he missed his first pick)


Man I really had my eye on Mo. I think he will win the Bellator toruney and become Champion so you are looking at possibly 4-0 this year with atleast a couple finishes.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I play this game totally different to other people i think.


I just pick my favourite fighters hahaha


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Still though, Lauzon is a good choice. He'll fight 15-25 ranked guys and finish them all.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Man I really had my eye on Mo. I think he will win the Bellator toruney and become Champion so you are looking at possibly 4-0 this year with atleast a couple finishes.


Yeah, lol he could be Heavyweight and Light Heavyweight Champ if he wanted.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Man I really had my eye on Mo. I think he will win the Bellator toruney and become Champion so you are looking at possibly 4-0 this year with atleast a couple finishes.


He was going to be my next pick if no one got him. I figure he will run through the Bellator tourney. I am not a big fan of the guy but a potential for a lot of points.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Killz said:


> I play this game totally different to other people i think.
> 
> 
> I just pick my favourite fighters hahaha


So far I have 2 of my favorite fighters. Mo also wrestled in Oklahoma so he has Okie ties. I already have Hendricks who not only went to college in Oklahoma but was born in Oklahoma.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

How long has Inter got left?


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

hixxy said:


> How long has Inter got left?


Looks like the clock started about 3hrs and 20 min ago. He gets 8 hours so we still have just over 4.5 hours to go.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Need to find out who doesn't have list and strongly encourage/beg them to make some kind of list.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Inter is normally easily reachable cos I can just hit him up on twitter as he's nearly always on there. Im sure he'll be along soon though.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok thanks for that. I'm ready with my next pick and will not be far from the forum in the mean time.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Sorry boys, I was sleeping like a king today. 

Michael McDonald


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Intermission said:


> Sorry boys, I was sleeping like a king today.
> 
> Michael McDonald


Mayday, nice selection.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Hixxy is up.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I took a risk with GSP last year and it paid off.. This ones a bit risky I think.. Maybe not...

Nate Marquardt


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Toxic takes Pat Curran and I will have Jacare.

Term is up.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Toxic takes Pat Curran and I will have Jacare.
> 
> Term is up.
> 
> ...


Damn that is 2 off my list. I think 2 others have been taken off my revised list as well. I guess it's time for another revised version lol


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Dammit HOGH I was gonna take Jacare, he did good for me last year. Now I have to think about this I was sure I would get him next. I will have something in a bit.

I will take a guy who I had last year and dropped due to Injury hopefully he will be back this year.

Korean Zombie Jung Chan-Sung


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Damn that is 2 off my list. I think 2 others have been taken off my revised list as well. I guess it's time for another revised version lol


One of mine got snagged. It was a bit of a stretch but I was hoping Machida would be there for my second pick.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> One of mine got snagged. It was a bit of a stretch but I was hoping Machida would be there for my second pick.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


Both Curran and Jacare have fights already scheduled and I expect both to fight 3 times this year and win atleast 2 of those fights, likely with finishes.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Both Curran and Jacare have fights already scheduled and I expect both to fight 3 times this year and win atleast 2 of those fights, likely with finishes.


I fully expect Jacare to completely dominate in his upcoming fight as well.

Pipe is up!

Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

So it's going to be Pipe, Dragonstriker, Pipe and then me, or will Dragon get two if he shows up? Just want to know how many possibles I need for my next pick.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

If dragon doesn't show up by his next scheduled pick then he's out.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Pipe went offline so we went to the list. He took Werdum and Babalu.

It's on you again Term.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

OK, I will go with Chad "Money" Mendes.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm gonna take a few to think on mine. I am on the fence about who to take.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

^^^ Same here.. Torn between a few, and to be honest I hope one of the two I want gets picked to help me make my decision..


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I'll take Demian Maia and Toxic gets Sara McMann.

Hixxy is up.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

I see ill be up shortly. Before going to my list, let me take a few to think about my next pick. I'm at work and be home by five. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

After seeing more of my fighters taken, I just sent another list. I think this is version 3? LOL my bad.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Working on a new list as we speak.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll take Hector Lombard.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

hixxy said:


> I'll take Hector Lombard.


What do you know, another one from my list. But I guess at this point in the game it's more likely to see someone on my list then someone not on the list.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Back to Intermission again.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I already messaged him on twitter about 30 minutes ago


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Mendes has been taken, damnit!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Mendes has been taken, damnit!


I wanted him as well. Top 5 fighter getting fights with nobodies... Points all over the place.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I know it was easier as 5 or 6 of us have just made two picks but damn I wish everyone else was as fast as us!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

If people just sent lists that would be a start


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Killz said:


> If people just sent lists that would be a start


I send a list once every hour lol. Exaggerating of course but I'm sure when it's all done I would have sent quite a few list.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Getting psyched for my next pick. First choice will probably not be available though. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

If anyone takes my next pick before my turn I'm going to throw a huge rage fit and quit this entire board. I'll then go and shave my head, buy a dozen cats and go live under the bridge with a cardboard sign that says "my soul was taken by (insert poster who took my pick here)".


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Pipe got Babalu? GRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> If anyone takes my next pick before my turn I'm going to throw a huge rage fit and quit this entire board. I'll then go and shave my head, buy a dozen cats and go live under the bridge with a cardboard sign that says "my soul was taken by (insert poster who took my pick here)".


Hahaha. I'm down to join if mine is picked, too. Without the head shaving, of course. That's taking it a bit too far. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

How come I got Weidman my last turn? I send in my list in to Tonix and Lombard was in top of it, and Lombard wasn't picked until ages after? I'd def have picked the KO wrecking machine over the injured one. Sucks.

EDIT: Don't use my list then. I'm on once about every 8 hours yesterday and I'm better to pick my fighters you know.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> How come I got Weidman my last turn? I send in my list and Lombard was in top of it, and Lombard wasn't picked until ages after? I'd def have picked the KO wrecking machine over the injured one. Sucks.


You'll be singing a different tune when Silva steps out of the pond.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> You'll be singing a different tune when Silva steps out of the pond.


The way I imagine the shit to go, I'd say Bisping loses, Weidman gets a title shot, Weidman gets KOed, fights maybe once near the end of the year if he's lucky (since he'll be working on AS' schedule). Pretty shit pick tbh. A few points for the title fight I guess  Hardly want to switch hixxy? :thumb02:


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I'd say that's correct, just creep the Add/Drop topic like a hot chick's facebook during the summer, never know who might wind up free.

I can tell you King Mo won't be free though.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

King Mo for TNA Champion! 

I'd probably trade off Weidman for anyone tbh. I just threw him on the list like half way because I thought he'd be taken early but it seems like a smart enough guy to throw down. But he's barley fighting this year, is injured, plus I hate him anyways. I blame the system!

Who do I send my next pick to incase I'm not on? Who's mainly running this? If I'ma send a list in I want it to go to the person who'll be drafting for me.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> King Mo for TNA Champion!
> 
> I'd probably trade off Weidman for anyone tbh. I just threw him on the list like half way because I thought he'd be taken early but it seems like a smart enough guy to throw down. But he's barley fighting this year, is injured, plus I hate him anyways. I blame the system!
> 
> Who do I send my next pick to incase I'm not on? Who's mainly running this? If I'ma send a list in I want it to go to the person who'll be drafting for me.


Considering your circumstances and that the wrong choice was made for you, you should be able to rechoose as long as it was not your fault. Contact Hit.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

El Bresko said:


> Considering your circumstances and that the wrong choice was made for you, you should be able to rechoose as long as it was not your fault. Contact Hit.


My pick is in a little while so I'll wait.

I'm not going to try and sub for Lombard cause that's unfair to Hix. I'd prefer to be able to pick someone undrafted so far and drop Weidman.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> My pick is in a little while so I'll wait.
> 
> I'm not going to try and sub for Lombard cause that's unfair to Hix. I'd prefer to be able to pick someone undrafted so far and drop Weidman.


Yeah that's what I mean, send HitOrGetHit a PM, asking if you can change your Weidman pick for *insert fighter here*.

Then you will still have another pick when your go runs around.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah I guess. Thanks. If you with because of Lombard hixxy...I'm gonna...I'm gonna.......grrr.....expect a strongly worded letter!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Due to a mistake on our part, Clyde's pick will be switched.

Chris Weidman is now available and Gunnar Nelson has been chosen.

Intermission has about 20 minutes left.

Dragonstriker has been removed.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Intermission is skipped.

Ruckus takes Michael Chandler.

Clyde takes Rustam Khabilov.

TheLyotoLegion takes Ryan Bader

Killz takes Donald Cerrone.

Boatoar is on the clock.

I am off for the night and won't be back until around 8:00am est which is around 9 hours from now. Another reminder, if picks are made, you are immediately on the clock whether a staff member is on or not.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

I take Mousasi.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Andrus takes Alexander Gustaffson.

UFC_OWNS takes Josh Barnett.

luckbox is on the clock.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Weren't gus and barnett already taken earlier? They were, and andrus had taken gus  move down further in his list. Not sure about who took barnett. Edit - it was owns. Hehe. Last round's picks used twice. They should get their next picks before anyone else goes. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

OMG I might actually get my pick I want!


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Andrus takes Alexander Gustaffson.
> 
> UFC_OWNS takes Josh Barnett.
> 
> luckbox is on the clock.


HOGH said he was going off line, one of the other mods needs to fix these picks. They have already been taken.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Give me varner as my 3rd pick


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Vitor, King Mo, and Bader.

God if they lose I might just cry, I'm pretty proud of myself on this one.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

stop the draft I gotta fix this.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

K Andrus took Urijah Faber and Owns obviously takes Jamie Varner, we can continue with luckbox on the clock.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

DragonStriker sent me a PM saying he totally forgot about the draft and he is sorry.

He also asked to be removed from it all together.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Im sorry guys, just got home and keep underrating how fast this will go. If I'm still on the clock just give me 1 minute.

Dan Henderson is my pick.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

wow surprised Hendo didn't get snapped up sooner lol...forgot who was next on my list....staff?


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

i was so close to get Mousasi


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Liza gets Jon Fitch!

Hexabob gets Kalib nervagevoreganavrob or whatever the hell he's called. Khabib Nurmagomedov


Ousoonersou has 15 minutes before I make his pick from his list.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Douglas Lima!!!!!!!!! Game over bitches!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Thanks Killz, totally slipped my mind, only two people available on my list I think. I'll keep a close eye on here from now on


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I really thought about switching my pick cause my 2nd pick is more likely to get snatched up before my turn. But I can' take any risk. I need my boy Douglas Lima on my team. Lima Time!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Done!

KRY is now on the clock as his list has run out of fighters.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Killz said:


> Done!
> 
> KRY is now on the clock as his last has run out of fighters.


I know there are only a couple picks before I go again, but I just know one of them will snipe away my next pick. I just know it.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Running to my pc! Will be done in a bit.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

luckbox said:


> Im sorry guys, just got home and keep underrating how fast this will go. If I'm still on the clock just give me 1 minute.
> 
> Dan Henderson is my pick.


I hope he does better for you than he did for me last year. Didn't get a single fight out of him.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

K R Y said:


> Running to my pc! Will be done in a bit.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


*shakes head*


:sarcastic09:



:thumb02:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Is Gilbert Melendez really not taken?? Is his injury THAT bad? I'm takin him anyways


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

2 picks away from getting my pick! ray02:ray01:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

El Bresko on for a double pick then back to yours truly.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Bresk takes Barboza and Shlemenko

KRY is up again


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

LizaG said:


> wow surprised Hendo didn't get snapped up sooner lol...forgot who was next on my list....staff?


I'm not..... :troll:



OUSOONERSOU said:


> Douglas Lima!!!!!!!!! Game over bitches!


For you maybe, lol, if Ben Askren fought more often I'd snatch him up even though I detest him.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I'm not..... :troll:
> 
> 
> 
> For you maybe, lol, if Ben Askren fought more often I'd snatch him up even though I detest him.


Lima is about to win the tourney AGAIN, but this time he will be the shit out of the Champ. If that's even still Ben by the time Lima gets there. Automatic 3 wins with min 2 finishes. Book it. :thumb02:


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

SOONER he (Lima) was a good snag... He was my bottom pick; was hoping that you all missed him...


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

As far as Hendo goes, it's definitely not a fistpump-pick but for a late third round pick it's justified mainly because of these reasons:

1. Hes fighting early in the year
2. Will often headline a card
3. Has a nack for early knockouts, the most rewarding under these rules
4. Is fighting in a title eliminator (even though I don't fancy him to win)


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Ha, even the new list I made (and forgot to send, good think I was online today!) only had two fighters left on it. Both surprising tbh.

Guess I'll take Uncle Creepy, Ian McCall!


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Hexabob69 said:


> SOONER he (Lima) was a good snag... He was my bottom pick; was hoping that you all missed him...


I'm a huge Lima fan, I had to have him. I was hoping Storm would be there for my final pick but looks like he just got snatched up. But I'm inches away from my 4th pick and my pick is still on the board. I really hope I get the person I have in mind.



K R Y said:


> Ha, even the new list I made (and forgot to send, good think I was online today!) only had two fighters left on it. Both surprising tbh.
> 
> Guess I'll take Uncle Creepy, Ian McCall!


No ******* way! 1 pick away and you snipe my pick! GGGRRRRRRR AAAAAAHHHHHHHHH RRRRRRAAAAGGGEEE NOOOOOOOO!!!!! WHY??????

Man that is a huge bummer. I was super pumped to get Creepy. I feel like I was violated, I feel dirty. Let me give this some thought now.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

...I...Umm...sorry  



YAY I GOT CREEPY


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Don't hate the player.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

WOW! So distraught you triple-posted? Bad boy  I was bummed when I lost Babalu, but not so far gone I ended up triple-posting! ha!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

LizaG said:


> WOW! So distraught you triple-posted? Bad boy  I was bummed when I lost Babalu, but not so far gone I ended up triple-posting! ha!


Dont worry folks, I cleaned that shit up! 


Slap on the wrist for OU.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

****shitaahhhroarhulksmashragewhymefml!!!!

I guess I'll take Eddie Alvarez, don't see him taken. I demand K R Y get a point deduction for an intentional low blow.



Killz said:


> Dont worry folks, I cleaned that shit up!
> 
> 
> *Slap on the wrist for OU*.


Damn, I always forget that rule. Sorry, I'm still noobish here.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

K R Y said:


> Ha, even the new list I made (and forgot to send, good think I was online today!) only had two fighters left on it. Both surprising tbh.
> 
> Guess I'll take Uncle Creepy, Ian McCall!


There went another off my list.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

This late into the picks, it happens every time. I got a fighter stolen one pick away from my turn in 2010 as well. You'll do it to someone else one day Ous and the circle will continue


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

So I'm up, right?


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

LizaG said:


> WOW! So distraught you triple-posted? Bad boy  I was bummed when I lost Babalu, but not so far gone I ended up triple-posting! ha!


Sorry I forget you guys have that rule. No delete button to clean it up either. I have never posted anywhere that had a problem with multi post that wasn't spam/trolling. Bad habits.

I knew I should have went Creepy and then Lima! I doubt I would have lost Lima the way I did Creepy.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Hex takes Struve.

Liza takes Coenen.

Luckbox is up.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Killz said:


> Hex takes Struve.
> 
> Liza takes Coenen.
> 
> Luckbox is up.


Liza, you think Coenen will get brought over to the UFC? I haven't heard anything but I would really like to see Rhonda fight her.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Coenen fought for DREAM, thus up for grabs.....right?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Term said:


> Liza, you think Coenen will get brought over to the UFC? I haven't heard anything but I would really like to see Rhonda fight her.


I think she is a lock, she is good looking at talented and that is what the UFC wants to build the division. Besides Rhonda is running out of people to fight.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Lima is about to win the tourney AGAIN, but this time he will be the shit out of the Champ. If that's even still Ben by the time Lima gets there. Automatic 3 wins with min 2 finishes. Book it. :thumb02:


Bellator's 170 is nasty that's for sure, Askren just shuts people down when they fight him though, if he was more active he'd be a top pick surely.

Also, Coenen fought for Invicta recently but I have to believe if the UFC is serious about doing a Women's division they'll bring her over, she's a good talent.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

If mods don't think the pick is eligible they can choose the next on my list.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Owns Takes Condit.

Andrus takes the dream, or the nightmare, or whatever he's calling himself today. Diego Sanchez.

Boatoar is up. No list from him.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

LizaG said:


> Coenen fought for DREAM, thus up for grabs.....right?


DREAM won't have anymore shows. So you won't get any points until she comes to the UFC since she won't be on the final SF show. So unless she goes to Bellator or UFC you won't get anything out of her. Better hope she doesn't go to Invicta.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Condit at 67, thats a ninja pick right there.

Although I'm just as pleased with my late Chael pickup, it's all about the title fight main events lads. 9 points right off the bat.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

luckbox said:


> Condit at 67, thats a ninja pick right there.


Snipered him right out of the side hatch for sure


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Bellator's 170 is nasty that's for sure, Askren just shuts people down when they fight him though, if he was more active he'd be a top pick surely.
> 
> Also, Coenen fought for Invicta recently but I have to believe if the UFC is serious about doing a Women's division they'll bring her over, she's a good talent.


Lima is in a class above the other Bellator WWs. I was really looking forward to him wrecking Daley and I'm very sad he won't get the chance now. But the only one that can beat him is Askren but I don't think Askren can do it twice. Lima is like a Diaz clone.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Damn you OU!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Bellator's 170 is nasty that's for sure, Askren just shuts people down when they fight him though, if he was more active he'd be a top pick surely.
> 
> Also, Coenen fought for Invicta recently but I have to believe if the UFC is serious about doing a Women's division they'll bring her over, she's a good talent.


Didn't Stikeforce bring some fighters over from Invicta to fight on their shows? Maybe that deal can be worked out with the UFC. I know Zuffa and Golden Glory had a bit of a falling out so I wondered if they woudl let her fight for them. I also didn't realize she fought for dream.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Ruckus said:


> Damn you OU!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


What did I do? You had your eyes on EA? If so, blame K R Y!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

You guys all realize that the NPFFL draft is already finished. They usually take like a week longer and this year they put on a clinic.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

OK lol so looks like I'm going on the gamble of Bellator or UFC picking up Marloes Coenen or I get no points out of her wins?....I should've thought of that lol.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Term said:


> Didn't Stikeforce bring some fighters over from Invicta to fight on their shows? Maybe that deal can be worked out with the UFC. I know Zuffa and Golden Glory had a bit of a falling out so I wondered if they woudl let her fight for them. I also didn't realize she fought for dream.


Yeah they did, Sara McMann(Ronda's biggest threat imo) was supposed to fight Carmouche at the Cormier/Mir card.

Forgot about the Golden Glory thing though, she's a top fighter in that weight class though so I would assume she'd be brought over since Invicta is basically a feeder league.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

LizaG said:


> OK lol so looks like I'm going on the gamble of Bellator or UFC picking up Marloes Coenen or I get no points out of her wins?....I should've thought of that lol.


haha, thats what the add/Drop thread is for


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Toxic said:


> You guys all realize that the NPFFL draft is already finished. They usually take like a week longer and this year they put on a clinic.


Don't they have less people in that league? I'm sure if we had just 8 people we would be done here.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Don't they have less people in that league? I'm sure if we had just 8 people we would be done here.


Depends which 8 people. :confused05:


And even so, the NPFFL historically has a poorer turnout than the VIPFFL and they aaaaaaaaaalways take longer.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> What did I do? You had your eyes on EA? If so, blame K R Y!


I was a little worried what was going to happen to Eddie. I guess either way once Bellator and the UFC stop their bidding war, they will want to put his ass in the ring a lot. So probably going to be a good pick.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Killz said:


> haha, thats what the add/Drop thread is for


Ok, once this draft is through I've got a backup pick. I'm not taking the risk.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Bake 'em a cake why don't you.

We should have this wrapped up by the 17th.

Edit - they do indeed have a lot less people.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

LizaG said:


> Ok, once this draft is through I've got a backup pick. I'm not taking the risk.


I wouldnt be too worried Liza, the UFC is going to have to populate their womens division with someone!


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Term said:


> I was a little worried what was going to happen to Eddie. I guess either way once Bellator and the UFC stop their bidding war, they will want to put his ass in the ring a lot. So probably going to be a good pick.


I figure he is still young enough and it's still early enough. As long as he gets in the cage by April he still has a chance to fight 3 times this year. Also now that Bellator has that past Champions clause where Eddie can challenge for the title without having to go through the tourney. I expect him to be put to work quickly no matter who he lands with.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Bake 'em a cake why don't you.
> 
> We should have this wrapped up by the 17th.
> 
> Edit - they do indeed have a lot less people.


The Strikeforce show is on the 12th, so a few people probably hope we are done by then.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Term said:


> The Strikeforce show is on the 12th, so a few people probably hope we are done by then.


Ah damn forgot about SF.

This should be wrapped up by then, it's January 4th and we're to the point where people have one or two picks left.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

So looks like my team right now is Johnny Hendricks, Nick Diaz, Douglas Lima and Eddie Alvarez. I guess I can live with that. But it won't be the same when I watch Creepy bust up little Joe while I wear my UGCTT shirt and stroke up the stache.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

let me guess, boatoar has no list? tut tut tut...


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Yep, No list that I can see.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Just to show you guys my level of fandom. Here are the only two images I have on my twitter account. 
























I remember talking to Creepy on Twitter when he was with Tachi.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> What did I do? You had your eyes on EA? If so, blame K R Y!


Damn you K R Y!


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Just to show you guys my level of fandom. Here are the only two images I have on my twitter account.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Man you guys fired through this last night. I'll send in my revised list to HOGH now cause tonight I'm getting drunk


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Don't despair, I woke up and the first thing I did was check out this forum hahaha. I check non-stop throughout the night until bed and bam, tons of picks are made between the hours of 3-10am PST. 
Okay, so I want Rumble Johnson if he's allowed to be taken being with WSOF, if not, I'll take Erik Koch.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

You can take who ever you want, you can draft Obama if you want but unless they fight in SF, UFC, Bellator or Dream you don't accumulate points for there fights.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Gotcha, hmm. I'll actually take Big Lavar instead of Koch.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Toxic said:


> You can take who ever you want, you can draft Obama if you want but unless they fight in SF, UFC, Bellator or Dream you don't accumulate points for there fights.


Can I get Obama Romney and Ron Paul. And P4P great Bill Clinton.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Toxic said:


> You can take who ever you want, you can draft Obama if you want but unless they fight in SF, UFC, Bellator or Dream you don't accumulate points for there fights.


You never know that Volkmann/Obama match up might happen this year.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm taking big Ross Pearson!


Lyoto takes Josh Koschek.


Clyde takes Tim Means


Ruckus takes ... Joe Warren



Inter is up


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Koscheck and Vitor two years in a row, better not let me down this year!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh, by the way, I haven't updated the OP cos it won't let me do it properly without everything going tits up.

Could another mod add the latest picks please?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Done.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

K R Y said:


> Done.


Could you also fix the part where you stole my pick!


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Suppose i'm too late for this? Never understood how it worked but it's always looked real interesting >.<.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Leakler said:


> Suppose i'm too late for this? Never understood how it worked but it's always looked real interesting >.<.


The way it works is you wait hours and hours in suspense to get your favorite fighters only to see them ripped out of your hands moments before you can make the selection. Why K R Y? WHY?!?!


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> The way it works is you wait hours and hours in suspense to get your favorite fighters only to see them ripped out of your hands moments before you can make the selection. Why K R Y? WHY?!?!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Because it's my 30th birthday today do I get to steal a fighter off someone for my next pick?


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

dominick cruz


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

hixxy said:


> Because it's my 30th birthday today do I get to steal a fighter off someone for my next pick?



Well Happy Birthday.... None of mine please...


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

I will be semi-offline for about 3 hours, starting in about 5 mins. I sent a list to Killz and HOGH. If I don't pick within 15 minutes of my turn then you guys can use the list. IF I need to send the list to someone else let me know, but do it quick.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Term, I've added your list to the staff thread.

Hixxy is up.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Term said:


>


I'm trying, it's difficult. Time for some hippie lettuce to release the peace and love. In a few minutes I'll forget this ever happened.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm pissed.. Who's left that's decent lol


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Gunnar Nelson will do.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Gunnar is taken bro


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Hixxy has a few hours left to correct his pick before I go.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I want Hixxy to pick, I think I got a great one.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

I will be checking back from time to time so give me an hour before you use my list.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I have my next 2 ready. (Hopefully they aren't picked)


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

1 1/2 hour my pick can go up if I go to bed by then any staff member can use my list.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Just redid another list, there's atleast 14 guys left that i'd be happy to pick. Someone chose Dominick so that means people are getting desperate for picks... I'm not gonna send the list in though because i'm last and i'm not sure who i'll want at the time.

I'm kinda wishing that I didn't choose 3 guys in the LW division, hopefully they won't collide.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

I just noticed that boatoar's last pick isn't showing up on the first page, at least not for me. I believe it was Lavar Johnson, all I see is _._


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

fixed it also since Hixxy isn't back I am taking Patricio Freire.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

HOGH is up.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Scratch that Term is up


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

And we are back at Hixxy in one big swoop the beuty of lists.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

and with that swoop, only one name is taken from my new list. Awesome.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Hixxy just came on pick 2.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

yeah he was viewing thread but now he's offline?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I sent him a PM, I am sure he is just off the board searching trying to figure out his picks.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

eeeek! It's that final stretch where every decent last pick you hope no one thought of gets snapped up. And lucky me, just read a Coenen interview where she stated her next move is the Invicta belt....Drop thread here I come!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

meh I got a guy who could easily win 3 fights and be fighting for the Bellator LW title at years end, worst part he got the toughest draw in the first round of the tournament so I think he wins or gets knocked out of the tournament in the first round and then likely won't fight again where I can collect off him.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

could be a wait, Hixxy is UK where he went offline just before 6am. Could be a long wait if he's hit the sack for the night/morning.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Bed for me. Back at 730 am ish pst. No list. Just sayin. Gotta figure out my last pick. I assume my turn will start before then.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry guys... 

I'll take Jimi Manuwa and Michael Bisping...


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Yay!...good choice sleepy-head


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I suggest someone grab bob sapp this round


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> I suggest someone grab Ryan Jimmo this round


I'm last choice and he's on my list, please edit your post to look like this!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

heh changed


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> heh changed


haha thanks bro
:hug:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> who is that guy Cole Miller knocked out on the TUF 5 Finale? ah yes, I suggest someone grab Wang this round


Sorted


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I want to rep you both... gotta spread though


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

LizaG said:


> Sorted


oh hahaha, maybe I should have drafted a team of andy wang, bob sapp, hong man choi, jose canseco and art jimmerson


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Inter is next I believe, are any Mods even online to check lists?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Don't pick from a list on my turn mods. I'll be around soon enough (incase Inter and Ruck have lists).


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

hixxy said:


> Sorry guys...
> 
> I'll take Jimi Manuwa and Michael Bisping...


You can only pick one for now man(I'll list you having Jimi as he was listed first). You can make up for your 'skipped' pick after the draft is done. 

Inter is up, no list from him as far as I am aware.



hixxy said:


> Anyone who misses their go should automatically get James McSweeny..


Although...you can have him if you want Hix?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I've got Bisping in Round 4.. It still says skipped on the front page.

I had a PM from Toxic saying I could make two picks..


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

your second pick is fine Hixxy, ignore KRY,


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

If Overoids loses I'm dropping him then and there...mofos.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Toxic said:


> your second pick is fine Hixxy, ignore KRY,


Thanks  Sorry about last night, i must have overlooked that Gunnar had been picked..


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Inter has about 6 hours left.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

hixxy said:


> I've got Bisping in Round 4.. It still says skipped on the front page.
> 
> I had a PM from Toxic saying I could make two picks..


Toxic didn't inform anyone else because he's a poo head!

Will tweet Inter now.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Wasn't completely smooth but it is definitely going faster than last year.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

surprised people were allowed to join the draft without submitting a list first. would have sped everything up imo.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

LizaG said:


> surprised people were allowed to join the draft without submitting a list first. would have sped everything up imo.


That will more than likely be a requirement for next year.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Dustin Poirier


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Ruckus is up.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Ryan Jimmo


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Don't pick from a list on my turn mods. I'll be around soon enough (incase Inter and Ruck have lists).


Clyde is up.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I PM'd him.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> That will more than likely be a requirement for next year.


I don't think it should be a requirement, if you are in a position to keep up with things. Maybe just make it, if you miss one pick your out, if you don't send a list.

Looks like we are going to finish in under a week this year, so it doesn't seem like it's been that big of an issue.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Term said:


> I don't think it should be a requirement, if you are in a position to keep up with things. Maybe just make it, if you miss one pick your out, if you don't send a list.
> 
> Looks like we are going to finish in under a week this year, so it doesn't seem like it's been that big of an issue.


There just isn't a reason not to send a list tbh.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

lol I'm just the anxious type...even when it comes to Fantasy Leagues. Waiting around makes me nervous ha 

FIY Mods, updated list sent.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> There just isn't a reason not to send a list tbh.


I sent one when I knew I would not be available. It's not that I worry about someone stealing my picks, its just I change my mind a lot, especially towards the end.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

There is a very good reason not to send a list HOGH...because you end up with fuking Chris Weidman over Hector Lombard 

Che Mills.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Lyoto is up.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Joseph Benavidez for 500 please.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I'll take Dan Hardy!

Boatoar is up!!


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

This was a hard one for me. I will take Cub Swanson. The man who mashed up my boy. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Andrus is up.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

I'll take Alex Caceres aka Bruce Leroy


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Apparently I get to make up my skip. So ill take Makdessi if that's cool.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Owns takes azamat gashimov


Edit: inter that is fine.


Edit 2. I can't update the op again.


Edit 3: luck box is up.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

6 picks to go and no Cruickshank yet? Surprising.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

I guess I'll go with Brian Stann.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

There are a shocking number of good fighters left. I could pick a team of the left overs and I would be willing to bet it would place in the top 50%


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I have 3 fighters right now I'm thinking about. Not sure which one I'm going with. Ill be browsing from my phone all day so let me make the pick instead if going to the list.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

As a reward for winning the 2012 competition maybe I could make a team of non picked fighters after the draft has finished?


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I challenge both of you in a best of the rest fantasy team!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> I challenge both of in a best of the rest fantasy team!


Your on.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Toxic said:


> Your on.


Hell yeah that sounds awesome.


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

I think I will have a few left on my list.... Is this open for us Noobs?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

There isn't a prize and we will have to just keep score ourselves, its just for bragging rights.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Luckbox is skipped and we are at El Bresko


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Luckbox is skipped and we are at El Bresko


bresko told me he wanted james te huna so you may as well give him that


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Best of the rest? I want in


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Still so many good guys to choose.. Boetsch, Phillipou, Koreshkov, Te Huna, Mike Pierce, Bahardurzadah, Noke, Mark Hunt, Bibiano and Kawajiri!

I'm gonna go with Erik Perez, was hard to choose him over Koreshkov because Koreshkov is guaranteed a title shot but I think Perez will fight 3 times in 2013.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^If Perez steps up compitition now and wins his next two by stoppage, I could see him getting a title shot being 5-0 with 5 stoppages at the end of the year. Good pick, never thought of him myself.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Luckbox is skipped and we are at El Bresko


He picked Brian Stann at the top of the last page 


Bresk takes Perez.

And we are DONE!!



*Edit: Hixxy, since you are the raeigning champ, if you want to pick 5 unpicked fighters I will put you in in replace of DragonStriker. 5 picks. GO GO GO GO!!!!*


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Um Hixxy has 5 fighters? 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Nobody took Dennis Siver either, if he beats Swanson then he'll likely be seeing a title shot.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I like that theres so many good fighters left. Makes the add/drop system exciting.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

For real, I didn't even check that thread once last season, hopefully I don't have to drop anyone though.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Damn I forgot Siver...and Swanson! Grrrr, still happy with my list


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

yeah and Koch got taken but nobody took Lamas.

I have so many good choices left that even my lists have a list.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

luis palomino my man, if he gets in the ufc I would take him next year


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Surprised Struve and Weidman didn't go till the last 4! Crazy!


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

eh Weidman's injured now and I think he'll probably have one fight this year, then maybe a title shot early 2014. 

Struve is gonna get his head knocked off by Mark Hunt!!

I was surprised with Inter choosing Cruz, cos he won't be seeing any points unless he gets extra for being a titleholder.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Cruz isn't even back this year is he? Hope Weidman fights more than once and maybe headlines a fox/fx card.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

The second Reem looks to be slipping up with drugs/injury/loss etc. I will stop being a traitor to Team CB and bring MVP into the squad. Page said on twitter he should be fighting in Bellator in February so Reem's days are numbered.

EDIT: His fan page says Bellator 90, 21st of Feb, is the target. WAR MVP!


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> The second Reem looks to be slipping up with drugs/injury/loss etc. I will stop being a traitor to Team CB and bring MVP into the squad. Page said on twitter he should be fighting in Bellator in February so Reem's days are numbered.


Page won't be worth it this year, for whatever reasons they took him out of the WW tourney so I think he'll fight 3-4 times next year, but they'll all be in SFL except 1.

I thought Shlemenko was going to be a good pick last year but he didn't even fight in Bellator once (after posting 4 Bellator wins and a Tourney Championship in 2011)


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

El Bresko said:


> Page won't be worth it this year, for whatever reasons they took him out of the WW tourney so I think he'll fight 3-4 times next year, but they'll all be in SFL except 1.
> 
> I thought Shlemenko was going to be a good pick last year but he didn't even fight in Bellator once (after posting 4 Bellator wins and a Tourney Championship in 2011)


If Page can get a fight and win in Bellator 90, SFL will be lucky to get him back over to fight.

He was just scheduled to fight on Bellator 82, not enter the tournament. He had to pull out because he needed minor surgery to his shoulder I believe. He was asked about filling in for Paul Daley in the WW tournament, which'd make sense with them both being English and all, but he said he won't be entering and is expecting to fight then. If he could get a fight and win as excitingly and impressivly as he has in all his previous fights, Bellator will be dragging him back by the heels to pack out undercards.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

If they let Shlemenko fight in SFL I think they'll let MVP!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

They'd let him, but I'd think MVP will be getting offers from Bellator and being as cocky as he is, he'll definently want to fight on the bigger company so more people know him quicker. It could be a while before he gets put into a tournaments, but I could see him doing the reverse of what you said. 1 in SFL and 2 or 3 in Bellator.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

my last pick Jessica Eye just beat Bellator Champ Zoila Gurgel in under a minute in a non-title match, figured if she gets a rematch it's easy points


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I can't believe I landed RDA with my last pick. I already have 5 more fighters I could have eaisly picked with that last spot.
Hendricks, Nick, Lima, Alvarez and Dos Anjos. Not bad at all.


EDIT: looks like hexabob has Struve taken twice.


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

My last pick should have been Shawn Bunch; unless I get double the points for Struve my 4th and 5th pick. Good luck all there are some good teams here.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Right now we are done im ready to defend my title! Some interesting teams out there..


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

hixxy said:


> Right now we are done im ready to defend my title! Some interesting teams out there..


I hope Lombard loses every fight!!!!!!!!! :thumbsdown:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Hexabob69 said:


> My last pick should have been Shawn Bunch; unless I get double the points for Struve my 4th and 5th pick. Good luck all there are some good teams here.


Niice! Bunch was on my list behind Weidman. I think he can wrestle his way to at least 3-0 in Bellator this year. Exciting prospect for sure.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

The draft is complete! All events from this point on will be scored.

Here are the threads you all need to be made aware of.

*FFL Scoring* - http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-fantasy-fight-league-ffl/108201-ffl-scoring.html

*FFL Rosters* - http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-fantasy-fight-league-ffl/108198-2013-ffl-rosters.html

*FFL Rankings* - http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-fantasy-fight-league-ffl/108197-2013-ffl-rankings.html

*Add/Drop Thread* - http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-fantasy-fight-league-ffl/108199-2013-ffl-add-drop-thread.html

*Questions/Announcements* - http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-f...ial-vipffl-announcements-question-thread.html


----------

